# HVLP guns



## get_awesome (Sep 28, 2011)

I am looking at buying my first HVLP, getting a used one for $ reasons. The one I am looking at is a Campbell Hausfeld CH HV2500. It does not come with a gun, so before I was going to purchase it, I started looking into guns. My question is this: The Campbell Hausfeld guns I have found say they are compatible only with CH units. Is this simply because of the inlet on the CH guns? Can I remedy this and use another brand of gun if I just buy a different hose? I would just hate to be stuck with only one type of gun (maybe I later find I don't like the one I have and decide to try another, I don't want to have to go and buy an entirely new turbine system). Also, is there a huge benefit to using the turbine systems over a compressor system, as long as your compressor line is filtered properly, and you aren't running it for really long sprays? I will be using this for fairly small jobs (motorcycle fenders, the occasional cabinet work, etc.). Nobody on my crew has ever used a compressor for an HVLP, as the company has all Graco HVLP turbines. Any input on this would be awesome. Thanks.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

I ran mine Devilbiss HVLP gun and regular air spray gun with Rigid 4.5 gal oil-less comp. So far I use it on cabinet, door/jam, molding and other small stuff. I didn't use any filtering devices for the compressor and so far I don't have any problem such as bubbleling. My HVLP gun is being driven by Harborfreight 2 qt pressure pot. I bougth it at sale price for $39.


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

the hv 2500 is a turbine powered air source and WILL work with ANY turbine powered spray gun, some might require easy mod of air hose/fitting connection.
the ch gun will work with any turbine power(souped up vacuum cleaner type motor) source as well .the hose is universal again change fittings to match gun
the benefit for me is they are portable light in weight and small foot print.
best bang for my buck and i use it all the time to spray epoxies and polyurethanes and thinned down latex .http://www.harborfreight.com/high-volume-low-pressure-spray-gun-kit-44677.html
.


----------

